# new plants added



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

today i just recieved a bunch of small ground cover plants from a generous member.. thak you sir..

i just positioned them im hoping a week will give them time to adjust and get beck into shape to readjust them if necessary..

before








after


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad to see you getting into live plants, Nis!

And there is something to be said about a tank with very few spiecies/one spiecie of plant in them.. Very natural looking. 
I like it a lot! Keep us updated!

BTW, what are you going to stock the tank with?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nice looking plants/tank...im also curious what your going to drop in that beauty tank


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Lookin good. 
A suggestion. Break up those bunches of Microswords. maybe little bunches of 2-3 stems spread to make a carpet. 
Once they get going you won't want them bunched up too much cause they will have a hard time sending out runners. if you give um a little space they will have a much easier time spreading.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

actually the tank is "stocked"

my lil guy, 1 1/2 - 2 in black puruvian rhom..









sunshine (hehehe) can you suggest how to better position them?

heres alittle lay out of the tank









it seems like the wendetti (not sure if that is what it is) is going to grab the substrait with its roots and micro swords are taking quite a bit of space with about two to three inchs seperating them the other two speciece im not very famillair with i have the stringy stuff floating in a clump and the other redish leaf is rooted but im not sure how it will grow

can you identify these plants so i can search them and get a better idea of how they will grow?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Nis

I dunno what BS would suggest, but I would suggest placing the larest swords in the back of the tank, with the smaller ones staggered in the middle, with the Crypts(wendtii) in the middle also. (maybe a tad foreward from the middle swords)
I would, as BS suggests, make little plugs out of the microsword of about 5 leaves a piece, and plant them all in the foreground, about 1.5-2" apart.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. get the big swords in the back. But leave them room to spread out some. The big swords in my 75 gal I have right in the middle because they streach their leaves out wide. the largest one spreads out the full 18" width of my tank. rear leaf touches back wall front leaves touch front wall.

Keep in mind with those Micro swords they are going to form a full carpet in the tank. not just little bunches. so planting them in big bunches just slows that whole process down.

you have some some narrow leaf chain swords there. those ones are going to prob get around 4-6" or so. maybe taller. so keep them behind the micro swords but infront or between the large swords. they will form a taller carpet of plants once they start to send runners out. and they will send them far. some of mine got up to 6 plant chains behind and inbetween other plants before I noticed them popping up in the front of my tank and the parent plants were planted all the way in the back.

I also belive that crypt to be a wendtii. Put them in the mid ground maybe as a break between the chain swords and the micro swords.

Heres a little layout suggestion


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i like the intensity of the drawings you guys use...ill go with bs on that one tho, would look pretty mint, nice rhom too btw


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

uggh its going to be along night with a wet arm


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> uggh its going to be along night with a wet arm


It's ART, Nis, ART!!










Enjoy it!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> uggh its going to be along night with a wet arm


I don't wanna hear it. My arm gets wet almost every day. get used to it.

:rasp:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok so i finally worked on it today

i pruned the swords since there were alot of outer leafs that seemed to be rotting near the stem, i also was able to split a couple of the larger plant clumps into smaller ones..

it still looks kind of sloppy i just cant seem to get it to look "clean" but i think alot of it has to do with the need for the plants to get more growth and established


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

There ya go, Nis.
That is pretty much the idea right there. Good job


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

BOOYAKSHA! looks good man! I'm excited for you about watching that super small rhom grow up!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

double post.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

alright once those MS's straghten themselves out and everything fills in that is going to look great!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

your tanks going to look really good ... love your rhom


----------

